# Mod request eh09 - extended softkey blacklight



## Salled (Jul 21, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1121018

I know they had a mod on EE19. Could anyone make it for EH09?

That would be AMAZING.

Thanks


----------

